# Trigger adjustment



## jozef (Feb 2, 2008)

How can I adjust trigger, which is very tough on bolt action .22 Lakefield Mark 2 rifle?
Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Jozef,
If you have had no experience with adjusting triggers before,I suggest you get a QUALIFIED gunsmith to do it for you.It should be inexpensive to get done,and it will be done CORRECTLY!
Good Luck.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Go over to Rimfirecentral.com and have a look around. Savage bought out Lakefield sometime back and that is where the Savage Mark I and II originated. There are a lot of threads dealing with home done trigger mods on the Savages. Done a few of them myself. In particular look at the Savage trigger shim thread http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... igger+shim . Take a look at the pictures posted and if the trigger group is the same you are on your way. One thing about experience, there is only one way to get it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> Go over to Rimfirecentral.com and have a look around. Savage bought out Lakefield sometime back and that is where the Savage Mark I and II originated. There are a lot of threads dealing with home done trigger mods on the Savages. Done a few of them myself. In particular look at the Savage trigger shim thread http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... igger+shim . Take a look at the pictures posted and if the trigger group is the same you are on your way. One thing about experience, there is only one way to get it.


I agree with CWO on the experience. IMO there is only one way to learn how to do it, and that is by jumping in with both feet. If you do some web searching you can find some descriptions of the types of tests you should do on the trigger once you are done to make sure it is safe. That will be very important. No one wants you out there with a poorly adjusted/unsafe trigger.

One of the tests checks to make sure that the gun will not go off if the safety is on and the trigger is pulled. Another tests the trigger to make sure it will not go off if the trigger is pulled and then the safetey is released, and there is also one that checks if the trigger will drop when the gun is bounced around or dropped. I believe it is called the bounce test. If you do some searching you should be able to find descriptions on how to do those.

Once you get the trigger adjusted where you like it, AND it will pass all the safety tests, you are good to go.


----------

